# Neocaridina sp. vs. Caridina Japonica



## JoeBanks (Jan 26, 2006)

I was looking to buy shrimp on freshwaterinverts.com, and noticed that they sell both the standard Amano shrimp, as well as Neocaridina sp. which look the same, but are half the price. Anyone know the difference between the two?


----------



## Urkevitz (Oct 26, 2004)

They are two differant species. The amano shrimp cannot reproduce in a freshwater environment. The Neocaridina sp. is a natural colored cherry shrimp. 

Neocaridina sp. can easily reproduce in your tank, and if your fish leave them alone you could have 100's of babies.


----------



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm about to buy some shrimps from Freshwaterinverts too but instead of Amano I'm going to try to get the "Bee" shrimp.


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

Keep in mind however that the Neocaridinias are about a 1/4 the size of the Amanos, this can make a big difference in the survival rate of the shrimp depending on the type of fish you have in your tank.


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

Well I see the past posts of questionable nature have been deleted. It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## JKCoyne (May 1, 2006)

About how long does each species usually live?


----------



## JKCoyne (May 1, 2006)

And is there a difference between them when it comes to their algae eating habits?


----------



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

I heard most shrimps live an average of 15 months but that varies depending on the temperature they live in (cooler the longer, hotter the shorter).


----------



## Urkevitz (Oct 26, 2004)

I have a couple of Amanos that are just about 2 years old. Cherries are harder to keep track of because they reproduce so fast.


----------

